# Knives in Movies



## mr drinky (Dec 8, 2011)

Last night I watched the movie The Hunted with Tommy Lee Jones and Benicio Del Toro. At one point Benicio is on the run, finds some scrap metal, builds a primitive forge, and hammers out a knife with a serrated spine without tools in about three hours while the FBI is tracking him. Brilliant. Meanwhile, Tommy Lee Jones flint knapps his own knife during the same time, setting the scene up for a battle of homemade knives in the wilderness. 

Even my non-knife wife couldn't believe this one.

There must be better (and worse) knife moments in movies.

k.


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 8, 2011)

I love all the guys who cut swords in half with other swords. Classic martial arts move.


----------



## add (Dec 8, 2011)

Movies, knives, and body parts:

_*Chinatown*_ for the nose

_*Reservoir Dogs*_ for the ear

*Blue Velvet* for the, well... :running:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 8, 2011)

No, that scene is very often parodied in field knife circles as the worst hollywood knife moment ever. Makes First Blood look like a documentary.


----------



## add (Dec 8, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> There must be better (*and worse*) knife moments in movies.
> 
> k.





johndoughy said:


> No, that scene is very often parodied in field knife circles as the worst hollywood knife moment ever. Makes First Blood look like a documentary.



...take your pick. 

From the mind that brought forth _Eraserhead_.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 9, 2011)

One movie that portrays knives in a rather interesting way is the 1991 Aerican=Brazilian film "Exposure" (English title. the alternate title was High Art, which was the direct translation from Portugese) starring Peter Coyote and Tcheky Karyo. Not Oscar material but intersting.


----------



## cnochef (Dec 9, 2011)

In an excellent independant film called Dinner Rush, the chef fires a line cook because his knives are dull and his chives are like "snowflakes."

In Kill Bill 1, when The Bride goes to the sushi bar of Hattori Hanzo. After he makes her sushi, he throws his knife to the magnetic holder on the wall and it sticks perfectly.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 9, 2011)

cnochef said:


> In Kill Bill 1, when The Bride goes to the sushi bar of Hattori Hanzo. After he makes her sushi, he throws his knife to the magnetic holder on the wall and it sticks perfectly.



I wonder if Hattori sales increased for Koki after these movies came out...I would imagine so.


----------



## Vils (Dec 20, 2011)

If straight-razors count as knives I have to mention the gruesome eyeball scene in The Andalusian dog.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Dec 20, 2011)

I rest my case:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suA2Hy-0mxI


----------



## ecchef (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerber Mark II...a classic.


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 20, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> I rest my case:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suA2Hy-0mxI



LOL! used to do that in middle school with pens (cause we didn't have knives), moved up to knives in HS, but never with speed!

-AJ


----------



## Michael Rader (Dec 20, 2011)

The newest Rambo film had Sly forging a knife and quenching in water and then forging some more without re-heating it. 

Well, I had a 22 yr old kid come in and wanted to learn some knife forging, etc... So I start him working with some 5160 and after a few times going back and forth from the forge to the anvil, his hand gets hot. So what does he do? He quenches the whole knife in water and before I could stop him, he starts hitting it again with the hammer. The knife broke into 3-4 pieces. Of course I say, "you just watched Rambo didn't you?" I never saw a more embarrassed look in my life. 

DOH!!!

-M


----------



## jmforge (Dec 20, 2011)

I forgot one. The the Bowie knife saloon duel between David Carradine and James Remar in "The Long Riders" was fun. Lots of big swinging without anyone even getting nicked and old Kwai Chang ends up sticking Remar in the thigh and leaving the knife there at the end, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## mateo (Dec 22, 2011)

The opening scene from Eat Drink Man Woman I've always loved... some nice cleaver action there!


----------



## jmforge (Dec 22, 2011)

How could we forget about Dune, particularly the SciFy miniseries version of the early 2000's?


----------

